# esperar que + indicatiu/subjuntiu



## babeuf

Segons algunes autoritats (p.e. Wheeler, Yates, i Dols _Catalan: A Comprehensive Grammar_), s’hauria d’utilitzar l’indicatiu amb “esperar” en sentit de “hope” i el subjuntiu en sentit de “expect”. Em demanava tanmateix si aquesta regla ha caigut en desuetud o si era només una ficció, perquè a mi no em sembla correcte, i a més, buscant-ne exemples a Google, he pogut confirmar que s’utilitza el subjunctiu en tots dos casos.

Dos exemples:

1. Espero [I hope] que tot et *va *bé. (Wheeler, Yates i Dols, 382)

2. Esperem [we hope] que ens *avisaran *aviat. (Yates, _Catalan: A Complete Course for Beginners_, 202).

Jo hauria dit: “que tot et *vagi *bé” i “que ens *avisin *aviat”.


----------



## xupxup

Em sap greu perquè no conec gaire la diferència entre hope i expect, però sí que et puc dir que l'ús majoritari és el del subjuntiu per les frases que proposes. Tampoc sé si és més correcte o no, però sí que és el més habitual. De tota manera la frase 2 "Esperem que ens avisaran aviat" a mi em sembla molt vàlida. Però no és del tot intercambiable amb el subjuntiu. Per exemple, si estem a urgències podem dir:
"Esperem que ens avisaran aviat" o bé "Esprem que ens avisin aviat" però si arriba algú i et pregunta "Què feu?" pots respondre "Esperem que ens avisin"  o bé "Estem esperant que ens avisin" però no _"Esperem que ens avisaran"_
La primera frase, en canvi, em sona una mica estranya. Pots dir, per despedir una carta, per exemple, "Espero que tot et vagi bé" o també "Espero que tot t'anirà bé" Però _"Espero que tot et va bé"_ jo no la diria mai en el sentit de desitjar, que em sembla que és *hope*. Aquesta frase en present la podria dir si, per exemple, m'acabo de trobar algú i, abans que m'expliqui res li dic "Com estàs? Espero que tot et va bé!" però no sé si és gaire encertada. Suposo que a molta gent tampoc li sonarà gaire bé. Jo sí que la trobo correcta, potser poc educada, però correcta.
De tota manera torno a dir que les frases amb subjuntiu em semblen de llarg molt més utilitzades que amb indicatiu.


----------



## babeuf

Mercès, xupxup, pels consells útils.
 


xupxup said:


> no conec gaire la diferència entre hope i expect ...



 No afecta la resta del que has escrit, però un detall del meu missatge era confús: hauria d'haver escrit "wait for" en lloc de "expect". Segur que hi ha una distinció més aviat subtil entre "hope" i "expect", però aquí el que m'interessava era la distinció molt més senzilla entre "hope" i "wait for".

És a dir:

1. *Hope that*: Desitjar que realitzi alguna cosa.
_Espero que hi reeixirà. _[indicatiu?]_. (però no ho puc preveure) _

2. *Expect that*: Tenir confiança que realitzi alguna cosa.
_Espero que hi reeixirà. _[indicatiu?]_. (i ho puc preveure)_

3. *Wait for/until*: Restar en un lloc, o diferir una acció, fins a l'arribada d'algú o d'alguna cosa.
_No ho facis tot sol: espera que arribin els altres._

Es pot trobar l'indicatiu de 1 i 2 al Gran Diccionari. Segons la suposada regla de Wheeler, Yates i Dols, el subjuntiu s'utilitza només amb "esperar" en el sentit "wait for/until". Però deixant-ho a banda, podeu explicar l'indicatiu als casos particulars de 1 i 2? És correcte només en el context del futur pròxim? I en tots altres casos, s'utilitza el subjuntiu. Potser això es la regla autèntica? (com ha suggerit xupxup)


----------



## chics

Bon dia.

En cata là l'ús de l'indicatiu o del subjuntiu no depèn de l'expressió que hi va abans sinó del que vulguis dir. 

Els llibres de gramàtica et diran que l'indicatiu s'utilitza quan una cosa és "real" (segura, ha passat, passa o passarà) i el subjuntiu quan a priori "no és real" (una possibilitat, un desig, etc.). 

Segons això, i tal com l'usem habitualment, el verb _*esperar*_ (=_*hope*_) solem seguir-lo d'un subjuntiu, o sinó un infinitiu:
_Espero que hi reeixi._
_Tots esperem que puguis venir amb nosaltres._
_Epero que guanyo la partida. --> Espero guanyar = Espero que guanyi._

El verb _*esperar* _(=_*expect*_) pot usar-se amb indicatiu o subjuntiu, depenen del grau de confiança que tens a que passi alguna cosa. 

En general, el verb _esperar_ seguit de futur d'indicatiu (no el fem servir diria que mai, amb un present) té el significat d'una ordre:
_Espero que vindràs._ = _Vindràs, oi?_ --> _Vine_.

De tota manera, si vols una regla fàcil per _begginers_, després d'un *esperar* *que *gairebé sempre-sempre usem el subjuntiu...

Salut!


----------



## babeuf

Gràcies per l'ajuda, chics, és molt útil.

Però deixant "esperar" a banda:


chics said:


> Els llibres de gramàtica et diran que l'indicatiu s'utilitza quan una cosa és "real" (segura, ha passat, passa o passarà) i el subjuntiu quan a priori "no és real" (una possibilitat, un desig, etc.).



Doncs mentien  - és massa simplificat. Sovint s'ha d'utilitzar el subjuntiu "quan una cosa és 'real'", p.e.:

1. _Que el secret no s'*hagi* divulgat és la millor prova que és, en suma, un secret.

_2. _Li sap greu que en Carles no *hagi*__ assistit al concert.         _(W, Y & D)

En general, s'utilitza el subjuntiu amb "(el fet) que" o als contextos emotius per introduir un fet del qual ja està assabentut l'interlocutor, no?


chics said:


> De tota manera, si vols una regla fàcil per _begginers_, després d'un *esperar* *que *gairebé sempre-sempre usem el subjuntiu...



Home, de cap manera!


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Quan estudiava, un dia vam parlar a classe sobre aquest tema i vam quedar tots amb la boca oberta de veure que les gramàtiques deien això, que en les frases desideratives (espero que..., confio que...) calia fer servir l'indicatiu.

_Espero que vinguis_ se'ns convertia en _espero que vindràs_, per exemple. Em sembla que ens xoca perquè a l'indicatiu li donem un valor de seguretat, més que de probabilitat, que reservem al subjuntiu, i potser si diem _espero que vindràs_ ens sembla com si l'hi estiguéssim obligant... o amenaçant! En realitat, però, l'indicatiu també té valor de probabilitat. Aquest era un argument que ens van donar. L'altre era que en les altres llengües romàniques, excepte el castellà, també es fa servir l'indicatiu en aquest tipus de frases.

Ara bé, és ben cert que en segons quines frases, en altres no tant, com dèieu, xoca i que els parlants en general fem servir molt més el subjuntiu.


----------



## babeuf

Merci, betulina, molt interessant.



betulina said:


> _Espero que vinguis_ se'ns convertia en _espero que vindràs_, per exemple. Em sembla que ens xoca perquè a l'indicatiu li donem un valor de seguretat, més que de probabilitat, que reservem al subjuntiu, i potser si diem _espero que vindràs_ ens sembla com si l'hi estiguéssim obligant... o amenaçant!



En aquest cas, crec que s'hauria de traduir  _esperar _amb _trust_:

*Espero *que vindràs. = I *trust *you'll come./I *trust *you'll be coming.

_Trust _és igualment "obligant" o fins i tot "amenaçant" a la segona persona.


----------



## ampurdan

Per dir "I'll trust you'll come" utilitza més aviat: "confio que vindràs". Segur que és normatiu i no és gens xocant (com sí que ho és: "espero que vindràs").


----------



## betulina

És cert, Ampurdan, amb "confiar" no xoca. És ben curiós...!


----------



## babeuf

ampurdan said:


> Per dir "*I'll trust* you'll come" utilitza més aviat: "confio que vindràs". Segur que és normatiu i no és gens xocant (com sí que ho és: "espero que vindràs").



Sí, ampurdan, però jo he dit "I trust" en el present, i no "I'll trust" - el futur és més dolç en aquesta frase (i una mica maldestre - I'll ... you'll). No vull estar arbitrari i dogmàtic, doncs diria que el context afecta el sentit, p.e. (google):

1. *I trust you'll fix the problem. *(missatge a un proveïdor de serveis d'internet)
Tan ferm com _Fix the problem. _però més educat.

2. *I trust you'll behave yourselves while I'm away.* (missatge humorístic d'un blocaire)
= _Behave yourselves_. però en aquest context no és gens seriós)

3. *I trust you'll like this film. *(I'll be disappointed if you don't.)
Només una forta esperança, no un imperatiu amagat.

Però si volguéssiu una amenaça veritable:

*You'd better fix the problem.* (... or else I'll ...)

*You'd better like this film.* (... because the tickets cost me €50.)

_You'd better ..._ = _Val més que ..._ oi?


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, lo de "I'll trust you'll come" ha estat un error mecanogràfic. El que volia dir era qeu "I trust you'll come" és "confio que vindràs".

Totes les frases que has aportat es poden traduir quasi literalment amb el mateix significat que tenen en anglès.

Confio que solventaràs el problema.

Confio que us sabreu comportar mentre sóc fora.

Confio que la película t'agradarà.

"Serà millor que ho solventis..." ho he sentit, però potser és un calc de l'anglès.

Amb "val més..." queda millor, sí.


----------

